# 2010 Black Library Novels



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

These are the novels for 2010 from Black Library 

January:

Shadow King by Gav Thorpe
Dark Creed by Anthony Reynolds
Sons of Dorn by Chris Roberson
The Inquisition War by Ian Watson

February:

Rynn's World by Steve Parker
Raven's Flight by Gav Thorpe
Black Tide by James Swallow
Death & Dishonour edited by Kyme, Priestley and Davis

March:

A Thousand Sons by Graham McNeill
Soul Hunter by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
Call to Arms by Mitchel Scanlon

April:

Prospero Burns by Dan Abnett
Nagash the Unbroken by Mike Lee
Flesh and Iron by Henry Zou
The Lost by Dan Abnett

May:

Redemption Corps by Rob Sanders
Legends of the Space Marines edited by Christian Dunn
Brunner the Bounty Hunter by C.L. Werner
Helsreach by Aaron Dembski-Bowden

June:

The Chapter's Due by Graham McNeill
Bloodborn by Nathan Long
Courage and Honour by Graham McNeill

July:

Path of the Warrior by Gav Thorpe
Sword of Justice by Chris Wraight
Enforcer by Matt Farrer

August:

Grimblades by Nick Kyme
Nemesis by James Swallow

September:
The Hunt For Voldorius by Mitchel Scanlon
Temple of the Serpent by C.L. Werner
Fear the Alien edited by Christian Dunn

October:

Aenarion by Gav Thorpe
Ciaphas Cain : Defender of the Imperium by Sandy Mitchell
Gaunt's Ghosts : Blood Pact by Dan Abnett
Warrior Priest by Darius Hinks

November:

Zombieslayer by Nathan Long
The First Heretic by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
Firedrake by Nick Kyme

December:

The Emperor's Finest by Sandy Mitchell
Dead Men Walking by Steve Lyons


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

I want to cry...they will never arrive here...never...:cray:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> These are the novels for 2010 from Black Library
> 
> January:
> 
> ...


I am interested in the following.

Dark Creed by Anthony Reynolds
The Emperor's Finest by Sandy Mitchell (New Ciaphas Cain   )
Ciaphas Cain : Defender of the Imperium by Sandy Mitchell
A Thousand Sons by Graham McNeill
Soul Hunter by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
The Chapter's Due by Graham McNeill
Prospero Burns by Dan Abnett
Rynn's World by Steve Parker
Black Tide by James Swallow
Helsreach by Aaron Dembski-Bowden

Gonna pre-order Dark Creed soon and Black Tide, also Prospero Burns and A Thousand Sons. Gonna get Soul Hunter and Helsreach for my birthday in april and order the rest as they come out. Can't wait for The Emperor's Finest .


----------



## EpicFailure (Jan 5, 2009)

I have to admit that Salamander wasn't the best Book i have read but i still cant wait till November for FireDrake.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Cant wait for Rynn's World!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Lokking foward to insight on the Thousand Sons Legion in the next 2 Heresy Novels.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Great find (have a small sprinkle of rep)
The thousand sons novels are the ones that are holding my foucs however i have heard good things about Black tide the new Blood Angels book so I'll be keeping an eye on that to.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow looking through that list I think the only books I'm not interested in getting are The Inquisition War by Ian Watson, and The Lost by Dan Abnett= but then only because I already own them 

2010- expensive year? probably


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking forward to any and all of the new Warhammer 40k Novels
I recently finished both Space Wolves Omnibus Novels and the Ravenor Series too.
I have been eagerly awaiting new Horus Heresy Novels..the last one I read was Mechanicum and haven't seen anything since in any of the local book stores I frequent (Is it because there was a delay in publishing the newest installments or is it just because Barnes & Noble is horribly slow in the ordering/stocking process?)


----------

